# Have you ever had those moments



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

He _is_ a pretty boy! I'm really glad you brought this up. I had one of those moments yesterday and have been drooling non-stop over these two pictures of my mare since I took them. :lol:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Such lovely pictures <3


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Zexious said:


> Such lovely pictures <3


Yep, for sure!

BarrelBunny, I've got a redhead too. I definitely admire her glowing coat!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Five years ago we were living in KC and had no way to afford pasture or stable fees. I could have horses in OK, but I would only get to see them twice a year. Things changed, we moved to OK, best decision we ever made, and now we have a small herd of horses! They are the best therapy and are able to make us forget about the little things. They have been a life saver for us. We are blessed to have them.

Cowboy the day he was born. I love how Lady is standing guard over him and how beautiful she looks.
















Chance








All of them








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tupelo (Jun 20, 2013)

I stare at photos of my colt that I've taken all the time. Between his awkward baby stages. He is stunning.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Mine's not near as glamorous as all the other photos posted, but just something about this picture makes me smile inside. He just looks so calm and at peace. 










And, because I'm lame, I edited it a little bit. So here's the edited version. 










It's currently my favorite picture of him. Again, not near as flashy as the other pictures 'cause he's just chowing down on some hay after a ride, but oh well.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh I have some of those pictures! I usually have that moment nearly every day as well, like when I go out to go feed or what not, and I see my mare walking around, or when she comes to the fence to say hello and beg.
This is one of my fav pics right after we moved here and our fields were all wacky with wild growth.


----------



## Tex1904 (Jul 12, 2013)

You all have BEAUTIFUL horse ! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Great pics everyone!!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I agree we all have beautiful horses! And forevesunrider, your pally is beautiful!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Every day I go to give Grand kisses - he is my long lost friend.. I went without a horse for many years, and finally I have one again, and will never regret the purchase. Yes, he is trouble, yes, he needs a lot, and I need to learn a lot more to work with him the best, but we are getting there... at the moment he has the best life a 3 yr old could want - he has a buddy, works max once a week and enjoys being a pasture puff 

The first day he was on my property, the day when I bought him.. he used his only eye to look at me.. I was totally smitten.. 


















But how could one not be in love with this animal? 

Every time I see him looking good and proud I am like.. "Hell yeah, I bought this animal, looking like nothing, believed in him and 5 months have made this!!"
For those who don't know how he looked at the start: (A few weeks with me already on lush grass)


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm glad it's not just me lol

I have literally been drooling over those photos, haha

I think it's cause he's rugged all the time now (darn mozzies ) I barely get to see him shine like that...

And I still look at him needed a bit of weight when I'm on the ground with him, but seeing the photos I'm just like wow, he's perfect lol

Haha I can't let him know all this though, he'll get a big head


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Oooh, ooh pick me, pick me! I pretty much have this thought every time I look out to my paddocks and see him, but these are the 2 recent photos that really capture it for me...


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

HowClever Flirt is gorgeous!

Can never get enough photos of him


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

I love all the pix of your gorgeous horses!!!

I went digging though most of the ones I have of Chuck and very few if any are 'framed' as nice as these ones on this thread are. I still love him even he doesn't seem to be as photogenic. ;-D

OP, thanks for starting this thread.

*****

I just found one taken in 2008 of Chuck in his herd when he was boarded in SE Wisconsin. Love the colors (of the horses and trees). Chuck's the redhead.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

MsLady said:


> I agree we all have beautiful horses! And forevesunrider, your pally is beautiful!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks  With my comment about the glamour and stuff I just meant it's not an action shot or one with an awesome background. He is quite a looker though if I do say so myself


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

HowClever, your horse is beautiful! That looks like something that should be on a calendar <3


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh my goodness. I have lots of those moments. Sometimes I get just the right angle and I'm just stunned. She can look like a beautiful animal in one second and then like a donkey (not that they aren't adorable!) The next

Over the summer

















my little sister's first show









I think this was before our first xc trip..








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

All of your horses are so gorgeous guys, I'm jelous!
I wish I still had a nice camera ):
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments on Flirt! He has matured so very well and I really do have to pinch myself sometimes to remind myself that he is really mine!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I get that every time I come home lol
ive only seen Charlie a handful of times in the last four years so I went from having pictures for the first year of him in his 3 year old awkward fuglies to growing up into this-








and then today having a flashback of Josie in her prime


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

yes I get that feeling to im always getting it actually when ever I look out at our mare and her new foal I cat believe they are actually mine 






I really could sit there and watch them all day love in the afternoons when the sun shines on rosies coat and she just glistens in the afternoon light and watching cash her foal running around not a care in the world in the cool of the afternoon my horses are my world


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jan 8, 2012)

Probably a bit too often 
First theres Shai




She's taught me so much.. Such a special lady. Can't believe she's going to be 15 next year- she was only 4 when i met her!

Then theres Baloo (Brokaat is his fancy name :lol



That's all for now.. I'm away for uni so I haven't seen them in ages, looking through pictures is a bit depressing


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Just a couple of days ago I was simply standing around with my boy, when a friend of mine took these pictures. They remind me to never lose the sense of amazement about what a beautiful being he is.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Loving all the photos 

Everyone's horses are gorgeous, and it's great when you see all that captured in a photo


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Some beautiful horses about guys!

Yes I get this feeling whenever I see these photos of Brock - he really looks something special in them and I think, "Wow, that horse is actually mine! I own him! And that's what he looks like!" I never get over the thrill, feel like an 8yo little girl on my first pony ride again!
























The reason being, because he can all too often look like this! :lol:


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Continuing to enjoy _everybody's_ lovely pix!

*****

EvilHorseOfDoom, your last pix of Brock look like he's getting a cooler weather coat. If I am right, don't you just adore the velvety texture and appearance of that? There is nothing like a sleek and shiny coat, but when they first start to 'fluff up' is attractive too (IMO).

Sarah, Cash and Rosie are lovely as always.

Saranda, I am trying to find a pix of a friend's Peruvian that I took many years ago. It is similar in looks to the first image you have in your post. He looks so regal.


----------



## OTTBlvr (Jul 20, 2008)

every time I see the following photo of my gelding my friend took at the Thoroughbred Celebration few years ago, I just melt. There was actually a white barn wall in the background, so the picture is completely unaltered, and I think it just shows him off so well <3


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

Zoey the other day. She is the shiniest grey I've ever seen. :shock:


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Such beautiful babies!!! *Saranda*, wow, he's SO handsome.

Sam's officially fuzzy and dirty for the season, but I still think he's the most beautiful thing I've ever laid eyes on. Here's one of him having a sunset snack that makes me think, "I can't believe I get to spend time with this sweet, amazing, lovely creature every day."


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

SammysMom, what a impromptu type pix... Love it!

If my shoes were in front of Chuck's nose like that, he might try to take a nibble. When we're out riding, he is fond of reaching back to my feet and licking my Ariat's. Silly boy. ;-D


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Lexiie said:


> All of your horses are so gorgeous guys, I'm jelous!
> I wish I still had a nice camera ):
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You don't need a nice camera to take photos of your horse  most my photos are taken from an iPhone, iPad or when I can be bothered my camera, which is t the flashes.

I do admit flashy cameras do take better photos, but don't let that stop you sharing photos.

I just thought I should bump this up, as I forgot I had made this one and the other day had the exact same thought about Romeo again lol


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

I sure do!  Sorry for so many pictures  Love this filly :wink:


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

Had one of those moments the other day  Love this little filly


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

haha yes, and it's so hard for me with photos. Because everytime I see my horse in person he just always looks so beautiful and pictures always fail to capture the beauty!!!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Definitely still has this effect on me!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Yupp. Whenever I glance out the back window and see them running up to the barn, enjoying the different movement styles I do the "wow". 

These are my three home bred babies (@ 2yrs, 1.8yrs and 9yrs) so they're special to me. This picture doesn't do any one of them a great justice but I love it. Their expressions and their eyes are so "them" here. It makes me think "what a good lookin' group of kids"


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

I actually had that moment yesterday, but when I was long lining my mare, not looking at a picture. I haven't worked her in lines for a while so I never get to see her working myself. All I could think was, wow she is really maturing nicely. Can't wait to see what she turns into by the end of the year.


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

I fall in love with Angel every time I see her again.  



















And I especially love this picture of her bothering me while I was trying to tan. All I can picture going through her head is, "Mom? Why are you on the ground? You're supposed to be giving me treats and scratches." What a goober. :lol:


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I sure never tire of seeing my boy either


----------



## BlueStormborn (Jun 3, 2014)

My heart melts every time I see him or even look at his pictures....even if everyone bashes his comformation


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I have two mares that mean the world to me. They always take care of me. I was so happy that I had the opportunity to have some wonderful pictures done with them.

Belle (Big Mamma)....




























Snickers.....


----------



## roadswarrior (Sep 20, 2013)

I have just recently started to get back into taking some photos and am amazed at why I stopped in the first place. I have to say when you see your pride and joy on film, it is fantastic. To see how beautiful they look and knowing that you helped them get that way, is a great feeling.

First off this is Wizard. He is a STBD race horse, planning on getting back to racing after a few months off. He is a project with me and 2 other people, in it for fun. Not me driving but one of the partners. As you might be able to tell, our colours are blue and pink.
























Next up is my long retired STBD riding horse, Roads. Just turned the big 24. We still ride 3-4 times a week and it seems like he will go on forever. We even did a games day this past weekend and came home with some ribbons 







Even though his eye is a bit swollen from a sting or fight with his neighbour (it is all good now!) I think he looks very stoic.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow I love those colours!


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

I really enjoyed the pictures from everyone! I definitely have those moments. Even more so now that I won't have any horses, except my mini, in a couple days.

Knowing that I have lost one of my boys and that my other is going to a new home makes them seem that much more alluring.

My old guy that I lost on New Year's Day this year at the age of 24, he was 23 in this photo.









My 4 year old that is going to a new home soon.









And I might as well throw in the Mini too, so she doesn't feel left out 









Horses are just such amazingly beautiful creatures. I can't help but smile every time I look out in my pasture and see them.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes we have. We are very blessed to own 2 gorgeous horses and definitely take nothing for granted.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

I have those moments all the time the problem is capturing them on camera but here are a few times i have:


----------



## chelstucker (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't really have a lot of pics of Oracle yet, but I'm still in awe every time I watch his sale video. It makes me weak in the knees!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Im so glad its not just me that melts


----------



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

Oracle is so handsome, love his video!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I wish it was better quality, but this is the first picture I ever took of Isabel, when I had just ridden her once or twice and wasn't even leasing her yet. I was just getting back into horses and it made me all tingly to think that I was getting a chance to ride this beautiful creature:









And then this one was taken this week- I love how it makes her look young and powerful. She's 20 years old but I think she just somehow looks transformed in this picture:


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

I had one of these moments the other day when Miss Aspen was showing off her trot :grin:


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

This is when we first got Gypsy, the black/white pinto mare. Gypsy and Storm (my bay roan filly) touching noses.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Not the best pic of my Nikita, but when I see it I smile:


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

I definitely have those moments.. so lucky to have this girl


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

She's beautiful LoveYourHorse. What breeding does she have? :smile:


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

I never liked palominos, but when I was looking to buy a horse after 40 years away, suddenly I HAD to have one. Seeing my Nibbles' pictures reminds me why !


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

MyFillyAspen said:


> She's beautiful LoveYourHorse. What breeding does she have? :smile:


Thank you!  I really don't know anything about bloodlines but here are her parents:

Nineeleven Horse Pedigree
Bold Kiss Horse Pedigree


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow - she's got to be the best looking Thoroughbred I've ever seen (I love TB's so not a bad comment :wink. I was seriously expecting you to link a Warmblood pedigree! :grin:


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

MyFillyAspen said:


> Wow - she's got to be the best looking Thoroughbred I've ever seen (I love TB's so not a bad comment :wink. I was seriously expecting you to link a Warmblood pedigree! :grin:


haha oh wow! thank you Aspen!


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

loveyourhorse said:


> haha oh wow! thank you Aspen!


You're welcome, she really is a lovely horse - hope to see more of her on the forum!! :wink:


----------



## Carlyt101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Toby is my gorgeous Mini colt, He had a photo shoot last night, heres some pictures 
























Im so lucky to have him


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Regular feeling*

I have those moments all the time with our mare. One incredible horse. Had a great time showing her last summer, and are lucky to have the same sponsors bring us out for another show year. Cannot wait! we are very lucky!

This is her as a 2 yr old:


----------

